# Right to walk away??



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi,

I've posted 2/3 times on here, my family and I have recently decided we'd like a cockapoo puppy.

Today we went to see a litter that i'd seen advertised on freeads. I rang and spoke to a very nice lady and arranged to go and see them, she didn't ask any questions about my family and our circumstances which started alarm bells ringing quietly in my head.

Anyway, the owner lives on a small farm and the first thing I saw when we pulled up was some kennels, I use the term "kennels" losely, it wasn't an enclosed building, but just a kind of shelter really, and they were situated quite a way from house. The alarm bells were getting louder!

There were a couple of dogs roaming around outside and as we got out of the car the owner came out and said this is the mum, we weren't given any time with her and she was left outside while we went in to see the puppies.

The puppies were very cute bundles of fluff that couldn't wait to get out of the pen that they were in. By this point i knew we weren't going to find our puppy here, it just didn't feel right.

The puppies came straight over to us and were nipping and biting at my hands, 2 of them were biting at my jumper and had it off my shoulder at one
point! THey just didn't stop biting, it wasn't just the occasional nip. Being a novice at this i'm not sure if this is normal for 8 week old puppies??! I expected a bit of nipping but i have small marks on my hands where they were biting and our first "puppy viewing" wasn't enjoyable! Sorry if i sound ridiculous, I'd have questioned the owner about it had I had a bit of confidence in her! 
ALso, there was an odd smell about the puppies. The owner said they'd just had a bath (they were wet) so maybe it was what she'd bathed them in? Or maybe flea drops or something? I do wonder tho, if she had bathed them as i'd only spoken to her and 1 hour and 20 mins earlier - can you bath 4 puppies in that time?? I apologise if I'm may be being really cynical! It was raining outside, might they had just been outside?? 

Also, there was one little puppy that didn't bite but when i picked him up he was shaking!

As we left, the owner put the puppies back in the pen and one of them was biting furiously at it!

I'm really glad I listened to my head and walked away but I feel almost put off now and not sure if this is "normal puppy behaviour"!

Suzie


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't have much advice to offer, others here will be able to give more, but it sounds like you were right to walk away. Gut instincts are normally correct. The fact the breeder didn't ask any questions of you isn't good.

Good luck in your search for a puppy, there are lots of good breeders out there.

x


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Jules for your reply. Also, in the the pen they were in, there was no bed, or toys or blanket or anything. They were just in the pen on a stone floor in the kitchen.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear you've had a bad experience! 
It is puppy behaviour to nibble, but that young it should just be a gentle needle teeth nibble lol & shouldn't really be constant I wouldn't think :/ I do feel for the little pups though & the adult dogs if the woman is anything to go by  They can't be living a great life there.

The breeder should also have asked you questions, she obviously wasn't bothered who her pups went to as long as they got sold! Probably wouldn't have had a contract to return to her if you wanted to rehome for any reason in the future either.

I think you did the right thing to walk away BUT don't let that put you off your search for a cockapoo! Not all breeders will be like that & eventually you'll find your perfect pup  Maybe be prepared to visit a few breeders before you find one you really like & also be prepared to travel a little further than where you live if you like the sound of a breeder 

Good luck! You'll find your pup don't worry  x


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Laura, thanks for the reply! We'll keep looking, as you say not all breeders are going to be liked that.

The puppies were biting the whole time, I didn't want to encourage my son to stroke them, they weren't playful nibbling at all.

It is really quite upsetting to think of the life they're going to have and i was upset when we left. 

We'll definitely travel further afield to find the right pup, I'm very pleased i didn't listen to my heart instead of my head


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

No problem  I'm shocked at how they must have been brought up in two short months to be biting like that  The poor things!

But at the end of the day we can't condone puppy farmers & byb's who don't treat dogs well at all, otherwise they'll just carry on selling for big money :/

Well done you for making yourself walk away  I can imagine you were upset, i'm even upset thinking about the poor things & I didn't meet them! 

Good luck with your search & please keep letting us know how you get on  x


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

You absolutely did the right thing by walking away, as hard as it was. Typical back yard breeder, it's all about the $$$ for them.

Those puppies sound as if they have been lacking human and social interaction which is so crucial in the early weeks. Nipping is normal, but it sounds as if they were anxious.

My blood boils at people like this. Sadly there are many BYB, but don't give up your search. Support ethical breeders. xoxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with maplegum, you were absolutely right to walk away and well done for doing so, many people feel sorry for the puppies and buy one anyway, thus creating the market for these people. Keep searching, you will know when you find a good breeder that breeds well, healthtests and cares for their dogs.
Good luck


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I agree with all of the above comments. It must have been very hard to walk away but if more people were able to do so then people like this might stop breeding. Well done for being strong.


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi All,

Thanks so much for the replies. 

I did feel that the puppies probably hadn't been socialised or had much human contact at all really, very sad, I couldn't sleep last night thinking about them, poor things!

Anyway, our search will continue and I'm sure we'll meet some lovely breeders along the way and we will find our puppy.

Thanks again guys

Suzie
x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well done you for walking away... it's not easy when you see lovely bundles
of fluff and feel sorry for them because of their poor enviroment. It's really sad that these breeders are allowed to exist.I hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Suzie.

How horrible for you and your family. I promise there are some fantastic breeders out there... you will find the perfect puppy! Nipping is quite normal but the way you describe it sounds very excessive. If you think the dogs are mistreated in anyway I would contact the RSPCA for piece of mind. It might buck the breeders ideas up?! I would do that if you can't stop thinking about it - at least you have done what you can and can leave it to the pros to decide xx

Good luck with your search.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Suzie from what you have described .. I would have walked away too... you made the right move ... although reading your experience did upset me


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

You did the best thing, there was no proof that the adult dog you saw was the mum as the puppies were not with her, the puppies may well have been stressed and overexcited which will increase the bite behaviour. I would not expect them to be living outside especially at this time of year at the very least they should have had enclosed kennels and some form of heat lamps. There are plenty of responsible breeders in our area, met a lovely year old poo out on a walk the otherday who was bred in Starcross. My offer to meet up still stands I have PM'd you.


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Sue,

Thanks ever so much for your reply. I did see your reply in my inbox, sorry I haven't replied yet, have had a bit of a mad week!

.................I'm off now to pm you back!

Suzie
x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

You did totally the right thing.

Im such a sap I would have wanted to take them all. In my head I know that then just encourages the breeder to breed more in such awful conditions but I find it too hard walking away and leaving the individual that Ive seen. I'll repeat I'm an utter sap about animals.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't agonize over it as you definately did the right thing. Just chalk it up to experience and carry on with the search. You will get a gut feeling if the breeder is right or wrong for you. Good luck! 
H x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Hi Suzie.
> 
> How horrible for you and your family. I promise there are some fantastic breeders out there... you will find the perfect puppy! Nipping is quite normal but the way you describe it sounds very excessive. If you think the dogs are mistreated in anyway I would contact the RSPCA for piece of mind. It might buck the breeders ideas up?! I would do that if you can't stop thinking about it - at least you have done what you can and can leave it to the pros to decide xx
> 
> Good luck with your search.


As per the others, you did absolutely the right thing. I also agree with Susie, I think if we'd had that epxerience I would consider contacting the RSPCA. An inspection from them may be what the puppies need?

Keep up with the search, there are tons of great breeders around


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Suzie, good luck with your search, we're hoping to get a puppy soon as well. Advice is not to buy puppies over internet but you can definitely look up breeders, I've found a few while looking on internet who have brilliant testimonials, do health checks and provide certificates etc, bet those puppies didn't come with any, it is so sad. We are prob going on a 2 and half hour drive when we get our puppy because I want to be sure I'm getting a healthy happy pup.


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

So sorry you had an upsetting experience. Good luck with the rest of your search. X


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi,

Just a quick post to tell you our exciting news...........we're picking up a beautiful little girl this morning!!!!

To say I am excited is an understatement! 
I may have mentioned before some friends of ours have a cockapoo called Alfie, he came from a lovely breeder, qute local to us, Tuckleberry Cockapoos and I was aware that they had a litter but they only had girls left and for some unknown "man reason" my husbands' preference was to get a boy! Anyway, I could see he was starting to sway a little on that so i worked my magic and we went down to see the litter on Thursday evening 

I knew as soon as we walked in there that this was the right breeder, a complete contrast to the previous evening. 
Also, this litter were a lot smaller, the puppies we saw on Wednesday were twice as big so they obviously weren't only 8 weeks old as advertised!
Feel a twit for not realizing at the time but that was the first litter we had seen.
As a couple of you have suggested, I am going to ring the RSCPA, as someone said earlier in the thread, at least i'll know I've done something for the puppies then. 

Anyway, we chose a lovely little girl, she's all black apart from a little bit of white on her chin, she's absolutely gorgeous, I am completely in love ( i'm such a sap!) and she seemed to like us too! 

We're now trying to come up with names, it was going to be Charlie as we thought we'd get a boy! I like Lottie but I' the only one who likes it! 

Anyway, must go and get ready for our new arrival, will undoubtedly be posting later when I need to know something!! And I'll let you know her name...and of course piccies if i can work out how to do it!

Thanks for all your replies above.

Sue x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Sue, 

Delighted that you found a puppy after all! You must be so excited :jumping:! 

If she is primarily black then what about Darcy or Ebony?

Turi x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Enjoy puppy day!! So glad you found a breeder you are happy with. Have lots of fun


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

How exciting, I am so pleased that you have found your puppy!  Now the fun begins  Good luck today and I look forward to hearing all about your new little one! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love the name Taxi for a black cockapoo. Just for the sheer fun of calling it's name as if hailing a real one! Bit mad I know!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh wow! That's brilliant news  Congratulations! 

Very exciting for you  When does she come home? Or is she already home?!
She sounds beautiful :d & I like Ebony? Although always loved Roxie & for some reason link it to black dogs better? I think maybe because I called a stuffed black & tan dog Roxie when I was little 

Can't wait to see some pictures & hear her name! x


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks all for your messages.

We have our lovely little girl home and we have decided on the name.......Molly 

I love all the names suggested especially Darcy and Ebony and I love the thought of shouting out "Taxi" on doggie walks down the beach, that made me laugh! We all liked Molly and decided it suited her.

She cried a little bit on the way home but she seemed really excited when we got home, she loved playing with our son Max who's 11. She's having a much deserved snooze now in her crate!

I'm going to try and upload some photos, they're not brilliant photos, she's too busy playing to pose! Hopefully it'll work, if not i'll try again later.

.......can't see how to put on the photos, will try later

love Sue and Molly xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Molly is a lovely name. Looking forward to seeing her. How exciting it has all come together so fast - at least you didn't have to count down the days


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

She will be fine have a look at user cp left of home page should guide you through. Remember one day at a time and if you have a problem it will usually have gone away in a few days Hattie is very excited! Well I have told her she is.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Molly is a lovely name. Congratulations on your new pup


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

hopefully here are some photos of Molly-

tp://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u417/suzie249/P1110732-1-1.jpg[/IMG]IMG]http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u417/suzie249/P1110734.jpg[/IM]


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

IMG]http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u417/suzie249/P1110732-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

IMG]http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u417/suzie249/P1110732-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

This should be the last one...
She's gorgeous


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

IMG]http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u417/suzie249/P1110732-1.jpg[/IMG]

Sorry about the three separate posts, and I probably need to adjust the size some more, I'm not too good at this!

Now need to work out how to add a profile picture


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> This should be the last one...
> She's gorgeous


Aha....thanx!
x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

There are two different pictures you can post, profile pictures only shows up on your profile page, you probably mean the avatar pictures which shows up in your posts? Tbh it can be more tricky, sometimes they want a picture that isn't too big pixel wise & things. But you can give it a try but just going into edit avatar & upload it straight from your desktop to see if it will work. Good luck!

& no problem ^^  x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Gorgeous pics, she is just lovely!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Just copy and paste the .img code and it should work....no re sizing needed. Gorgeous pup by the way


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah she looks lovely!! I'm glad you found a breeder you were happy with. It still disturbs me to think of the other breeder who may be trying to pass the pups off as being 8 weeks when they may in fact be older - what a scary thought!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely pictures!! Thanks for posting saw we all get to coo over your puppy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sue ... Molly is a little poppet  great news


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, she is gorgeous...you must be soo pleased. We are collecting our pup on Friday....can't wait.


----------



## Maya's Mum (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi there, can you tell me what part of the country the farm was in please, I'm currently looking so want to know where to avoid :0) thank u


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

my cockapoo is my first 'puppy' and only because she was a friend of a friends, so to speak - ive always had rescue dogs and they are harder to adopt than children!!!! beware of puppy farms, as not only do the puppies have rough starts, theres no saying what other illnesses they are picking up along the way  makes my heart hurt  
i am by no means tarring people who breed puppies with the same brush - but you were totally right to walk away, and also right to keep up your search - there will be a lovely puppy in a perfect home for you - mine just appeared at the perfect time - and good on you for thinking with your head  xxx


----------

